# Wenlock Arms under threat



## lang rabbie (Sep 28, 2010)

Lovers of real ale and real pubs will be alarmed by the news that the current landlords are selling up. 

There is a risk that Hoxton property developers are hovering like vultures to bulldoze and turn it into flats.

Save the Wenlock campaign:
http://savethewenlock.blogspot.com/


----------



## Cloo (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh shit... I've only been there once, but I totally saw what the fuss was about.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 28, 2010)

Don't local councils have a say in what premises can be used for.  Do they give a shit.. probably not..


----------



## IMR (Sep 28, 2010)

A very great shame if this pub is lost for good. Organising a works outing there this week, a lot of us used to work almost next door before we were moved.

First time I ever went to the Wenlock was in 1983 or 1984. It only had about three keg beers and lagers on tap then, pretty unremarkable place. Sue and the others have done a lot to make it a really good pub since then.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2010)

great pub, used to manage some housing nearby, be a real shame if it does close.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 29, 2010)

Hollis said:


> Don't local councils have a say in what premises can be used for.  Do they give a shit.. probably not..


actually,putting the screws on Hackney BC is prolly the best way to stop this.
Could all those who live or work round here please write to these councillors?, or indeed to the distinguished local parliamentarian?


----------



## IMR (Oct 1, 2010)

Great night in there tonight, sausage sandwiches and beer aplenty. Lots of custom too, all sorts of people.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 3, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> actually,putting the screws on Hackney BC is prolly the best way to stop this.
> Could all those who live or work round here please write to these councillors?, or indeed to the distinguished local parliamentarian?


 
Your links don't work.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Oct 7, 2010)

God I hope this doesn't happen, going to head there for a pint ASAP in case it does.

Gutted.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 7, 2010)

Maggot said:


> Your links don't work.


Here's the one for the PArliamentary placeman
and - voila! - the rather better councillors


----------



## Maggot (Oct 7, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Radar (Oct 3, 2011)

There's a current application in for demolition and A1/A2/B1 reuse.

Objections here to be in by the 10th.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 3, 2011)

Hollis said:


> Don't local councils have a say in what premises can be used for. Do they give a shit.. probably not..


you've not noticed the council's silence as pub after pub after pub has closed in hackney then? it's fair to say they couldn't give a flying fuck


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 6, 2011)

I know someone who is a Jazz musician and he told me last week about this amazing pub called the Wenlock Arms in London. (I live on the outer spiral of the M25 galaxy so know nothing). They have a reputation for excellence of ales and for holding jazz performances regularly. My friend told me that the pub is being sold on for re-development and is due for demolition following a consultation ending on October 10th.

Does anyone have any more up to date information on this?


----------



## gabi (Oct 6, 2011)

Nope, but sad to hear it.. it's a proper old boozer. hosts the annual real ale festival, which london's finest beardy types emerge from the woodwork for.

It's always busy so not sure why it'd be closing down.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2011)

it is a lovely old boozer - the sort of place that will sneer at you for choosing the one lager they have on tap, or even if you make a 'safe' choice of ale - I have never felt so mortified at ordering Adnams Broadside. I think the owners want to retire which is why they are selling up. It used to be be a backstreet boozer, with a lot of light industrial units and council estates nearby - now the whole area is undergoing redevelopment - loads of new flats going up - developers hungry for more land ,etc. It's pretty close to Old Street and Angel so there's a lot of demand around there. Sad to see it go, only been to it a couple of times but loved it.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 6, 2011)

merged


----------



## Wolfie Smith (Oct 6, 2011)

I've just registered my objection to the demolition of this pub using the link on Radar's post above - only a few days left to do this now. I've also submitted an application to English Heritage for it to be listed on the basis that it was built before 1840, soon after the Canal and Wenlock Basin were dug.  It's bloody sickening that an historic, characterful and successful boozer like the Wenlock could be bulldozed just because a couple of geezers could scrape a million pounds together to buy the freehold.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2011)

Objection submitted - there has been a lot of development in that immediate area (I did manage some social housing opposite the pub for a while a few years ago) There aren't any pubs for a fair old wiggle - I think the Narrowboat is probably the nearest other one, or a few towards Old St.


----------



## fenrisx (Oct 6, 2011)

lang rabbie said:


> Lovers of real ale and real pubs will be alarmed by the news that the current landlords are selling up.
> 
> There is a risk that Hoxton property developers are hovering like vultures to bulldoze and turn it into flats.
> 
> ...



Big loss, your Ale sucks. Kneel before Zod bitches.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 6, 2011)

fenrisx said:


> Big loss, your Ale sucks. Kneel before Zod bitches.


If this was your only trolling post in the 10 minutes since you joined, I might not have banned you.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 6, 2011)

It's quite an old building, would that be in it's favour ?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 6, 2011)

DJWrongspeed said:


> It's quite an old building, would that be in it's favour ?


The report from my friend who plays jazz there says that it is very much in need of money spending on it. He says that the floorboards have gaps between them and you can see people working in the cellar through the gaps. Apparently there were tiles on the floor but most of them have been removed but there are still one or two remaining which can trip you up.

Thanks Crispy for merging the threads. I did a search but did not find this one.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 6, 2011)

DJWrongspeed said:


> It's quite an old building, would that be in it's favour ?


Indeed. 1840 is the date before which it's much easier to get listing.


----------



## Cid (Oct 6, 2011)

Objection duly submitted, doubt it'll do any good; they should try and get Al Murray and David Beckham on side really;




			
				wiki said:
			
		

> David Beckham used to join his late grandad for drinks at the Wenlock Arms - even after he became a superstar.[6]
> The Wenlock Arms features in the opening titles of the television show _Al Murray's Compete for the Meat_.


----------



## Wolfie Smith (Oct 7, 2011)

An application to have it listed was turned down last year.   The pub probably dates from the 1850s and therefore won't get listed.  Here's what English Heritage told me - was a long shot anyway.

This building was considered for listing in 2010. At that time, the Minister with responsibility in this matter, the Minister for Tourism and Heritage decided not to add the building to List of Buildings of Special Architectural or Historic Interest. We will therefore not be taking your application any further, unless you are able to provide us with substantial new evidence that was not considered during the previous assessment. Please see below our previous advice for your information.

_The Wenlock Basin on the Regent's Canal was built in 1825-6, and Wenlock Road and the other streets to the east were laid out shortly afterwards. The Wenlock Arms is normally said to have opened in 1836, although documents in the London Metropolitan Archives suggest that it may already have been in existence by 1833. It initially served as the brewery tap to Messrs Lane and Bowden's nearby Wenlock Brewery, a function it continued to fulfil for more than a century until production finally ceased in 1962. After a period of closure, the pub reopened under its present ownership in 1994, since which time it has acquired a reputation as one of London's leading 'real ale' houses._

_The Wenlock Arms is a two-storey corner building of stock brick and stucco. On the ground floor are large plate-glass windows set in moulded arched surrounds with floral decoration in the spandrels, framed by pilasters whose capitals are enriched with tiny bunches of grapes. There are three pairs of two-panel doors, those on the corner now sealed shut. The first-floor windows are segment-headed horned sashes in stucco architraves; on the north elevation a large painted stucco plaque reads 'THE WENLOCK ARMS / WINE AND SPIRIT STORES'. The roof is concealed behind a moulded cornice and parapet. To the east is a single-bay extension, similar in style and materials to the main building. The north doorway opens into a small lobby with a matchboard dado, from a broad arched opening leads into the main bar area. This is now a single horseshoe-shaped space, its ceiling supported on slender iron columns with decorative capitals. There is a curved bar with fielded panels and console brackets on three sides, and two tiers of shelves above crowned by lamps in the form of Atlas figures. Behind is a full-height timber bar-back with etched mirror insets. The outer walls have modern fitted seating divided into shallow booths by timber partitions. The brick fireplace to the south of the bar is also modern._

_The Government's Principles of Selection document states that, while buildings dating from before 1840 will usually be listed, 'after 1840, because of the greatly increased number of buildings erected and the much larger numbers that have survived, progressively greater selection is necessary'. While the Wenlock Arms certainly has its origins in the 1830s, the present building is considerably later, probably dating from the 1850s, while the bar and bar-back look to be of the late C19. Public houses from this period survive in large numbers, and fairly rigorous standards must be applied to choose the best examples for listing. The present building, although handsome, is externally a standard example of mid-Victorian public-house design, and its interior has seen much alteration: the three entrance doorways indicate the kind of multi-cellular plan typically found in C19 pubs, but the internal partitions have been removed to create a single space whose fittings (with the exception of the bar and bar-back) are largely modern. The Wenlock Arms is an important local landmark, one of the few older buildings to have survived in an area transformed by wartime bombing and post-war redevelopment, but is not of sufficient interest to warrant national listing._


----------



## Wolfie Smith (Oct 27, 2011)

Good news - Hackney have turned down the planning application. Quite right too.

_1) The Wenlock Arms Public House building has been identified by the Local Planning Authority as an undesignated heritage asset, which has both historical value and architectural character and adds positively to the local distinctiveness of the area. Inadequate justification has been provided for the demolition of the existing building, and as such its demolition would result in an unacceptable loss of a heritage asset and consequently would result in unacceptable harm to the character and appearance of the surrounding area, including the adjacent Regent’s Canal Conservation Area. _

_2) The proposal would result in the unacceptable loss of an operational public house which performs an important role providing a valuable amenity as a social and cultural centre for the local community. As such, the proposal would be contrary to policies 3.1 (Ensuring Equal Life Chances for All), 3.16 (Protection and Enhancement of Social Infrastructure), 4.8 (Supporting a successful and diverse retail sector) and 7.1 (Building London's neighbourhoods and communities) of the London Plan 2011._

I'm especially happy that losing the building as a pub would also be an 'unacceptable loss'!


----------



## Crispy (Oct 27, 2011)

Excellent result


----------



## Thraex (Oct 27, 2011)

That's brilliant news Wolfie. I've only been a couple of times, but appreciated the choice an banter. I also had a "Marty" moment for not trying anything obscure


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 29, 2011)

Excellent news!


----------



## Cid (Oct 30, 2011)

I'd like to think my objection letter (which covered all the heritage stuff, benefits of a focal point to the area, destination pubs, increased area footfall and all that bollocks) helped but it sounds like a few people took the same route , great news anyway.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 30, 2011)

excellent news.


----------



## Radar (Nov 2, 2011)

Cid said:


> I'd like to think my objection letter (which covered all the heritage stuff, benefits of a focal point to the area, destination pubs, increased area footfall and all that bollocks) helped but it sounds like a few people took the same route , great news anyway.


Did you get anything back from the council other than the confirmation of your objection ??


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 10, 2011)

http://www.eastlondonlines.co.uk/2011/12/local-pub-issued-with-notice-for-demolition/



> The owners do not need permission from Hackney Council to demolish the pub as it is not a listed building. Under the 1984 Building Act, the owners only have to give the council 6 weeks notice before demolition and display a notice on the pub 21 days prior.



Just before Christmas.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 10, 2011)

It looks like the owners just want to have the place demolished regardless of the fact that planning permission for a new use has been refused. Perhaps they think that the site will sell without planning pemission, or that with the pub gone there will be no reason to refuse the change of use of the site.

I was first made aware of this pub and its imminent demise by a jazz musician who plays there sometimes. I will seek him out for any more information he has.


----------



## George & Bill (Dec 10, 2011)

This is deeply wrong. Lots of pubs are closing, and it's always a shame when they do - but most are pretty washed up as businesses before anyone thinks about actually demolishing the bricks and mortar. This place, on the other hand, is not just a successful local but a popular destination for people from far and wide. The fact that it's potentially both profitable and legal to demolish a historic building that houses a profitable business that is also a key resource for the local community must indicate some sort crisis in the way buildings and land are owned and traded, and with the regulatory environment in which this takes place. In itself perhaps that's not news, but surely this is beyond the pale.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Dec 12, 2011)

slowjoe said:


> This place, on the other hand, is not just a successful local but a popular destination for people from far and wide. The fact that it's potentially both profitable and legal to demolish a historic building that houses a profitable business that is also a key resource for the local community must indicate some sort crisis in the way buildings and land are owned and traded, and with the regulatory environment in which this takes place. In itself perhaps that's not news, but surely this is beyond the pale.



Couldn't agree more, are Hackney Council really going to let this happen ?

As it's on the margins of listing it seems sensible to consider things with care.

I'm only glad we don't live in the 60s when they even thought of demolishing Christ Church of Spitalfields http://www.christchurchspitalfields.org/v2/restoration/restoration.shtml


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 12, 2011)

They don't need Hackney's permission to demolish it.


----------



## Wolfie Smith (Dec 13, 2011)

Unless Hackney locally list the building or extend the conservation area to cover that corner, the Wenlock Arms will indeed be bulldozed.  They really do need to get their arses in gear right now.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 13, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> http://www.eastlondonlines.co.uk/2011/12/local-pub-issued-with-notice-for-demolition/
> 
> Just before Christmas.



Just picking on on this, belatedly 

Obviously from a CAMRA pov and from an ex-regular's pov when I still lived in London, I've been well aware for ages that the Wenlock's days have been very numbered ..... but the fact that the owners want to bulldoze and look like succeeding, is a total and utter disgrace.

Good luck to all more local campaigners, but my optimism is very low.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 19, 2011)

Someone in my twitter feed just RTed this from @TheWenlockArms "Friends! The biggest battle, yet has just been won: the Wenlock is now part of a protected conservation area! Rejoice and Drink More Ale! "

I assume it's the same one that this thread is about.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 19, 2011)

According to my jazz musician friend, someone has offered to buy the building and continue to run it as a pub. This has made no difference, the demolition is to go ahead. He suspects dirty work in high places.


----------



## lang rabbie (Dec 19, 2011)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Someone in my twitter feed just RTed this from @TheWenlockArms "Friends! The biggest battle, yet has just been won: the Wenlock is now part of a protected conservation area! Rejoice and Drink More Ale! "
> 
> I assume it's the same one that this thread is about.



Yes - Hackney Council's cabinet meeting tonight has apparently agreed to extend the Regent's Canal conservation area to include the Wenlock Arms (actually going as far south as the William IV and the houses in Micawber Street).


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 19, 2011)

Good news.  

How protected is it now?


----------



## lang rabbie (Dec 19, 2011)

The owners would have to apply for "conservation  area consent" to demolish - which would normally be turned down as the pub building "makes a positive contribution" to the appearance of the conservation area.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 19, 2011)

And if they just demolished it anyway?


----------



## lang rabbie (Dec 20, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> And if they just demolished it anyway?



Couple of recent court cases have seen some much stiffer fines handed down (plus costs)
*Regency semi demolished: Record £80,000 fine for flouting rules*


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2012)

Update:



> The Wenlock Arms is saved! The beloved pub was threatened with being torn down to make way for a block of flats, but Hackney Council have stepped in a second time to protect the building.
> 
> The Council rejected planning permission in October, stating the pub has
> 
> ...


http://londonist.com/2012/01/wenlock-arms-saved.php


----------



## Spud Murfy (Jan 6, 2012)

Good news that the Wenlock's been saved from the wrecking ball. Mind you it could do with a good going-over with a mop and a bucket of hot soapy water.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2012)

Spud Murfy said:


> Good news that the Wenlock's been saved from the wrecking ball. Mind you it could do with a good going-over with a mop and a bucket of hot soapy water.


you don't want to do that  the dirt's the only thing holding it up


----------



## Spud Murfy (Jan 6, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> you don't want to do that  the dirt's the only thing holding it up



Worst thing is when they prop the doors open in the summer. It's not a good idea to let sunlight into the Wenlock.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 7, 2012)

Great news and good to see Hackney Council using some common sense.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 1, 2012)

It's shut.  

http://www.wenlock-arms.co.uk/


----------



## Mapped (Apr 1, 2012)

What happened there then?


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 1, 2012)

Just had a look on their facebook page and all I can see is that the current owners have closed it and say they are going to open it again as a pub soon.   They are hoping to get planning permission for a pub with some flats above.  There will be a refurb of some sort.


----------



## harpo (Apr 1, 2012)

That's shite.  I went in there between 2002 and last year and apart from the nauseating stench when they banned smoking/took up the carpet, it was among my favourite boozers.  In fact I had my last pub fag in there and my 40th birthday.  What a shame, I hope it's a temporary thing


----------



## gabi (Apr 1, 2012)

Nah.. its permanent i think.. thats what my friends who went to the last night on sat heard from the owners anyway....

very sad. not many boozers like that left, particularly in that sorry little stretch of london.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Ol Nick (Apr 19, 2012)

Try this for size: http://www.wenlock-arms.co.uk/

*The Wenlock Arms*

*Re-opened Friday 14th January 1994*

*Closed down Saturday 31st March 2012*

*Re-opened Tuesday 10th April 2012*

*Under new management*


----------



## Radar (Apr 21, 2012)

Thank fuck for that 

Now, just keep the ale, grub and atmosphere the same and job's a good un


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 23, 2012)

Right I'm going to have to go over again when I'm next in town, the w/e of the 12th May.

I've been not going, of late, but 'new management' sounds interesting -- I presume that'd be temporary, before any refurbishment plan happens? Will try and pick up latest from other sources .... 

That website's somewhat primitive, it has to be said!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Ol Nick said:


> Try this for size: http://www.wenlock-arms.co.uk/
> 
> *The Wenlock Arms*
> 
> ...


excellent - will pop down there again soon


----------



## Ol Nick (Apr 23, 2012)

marty21 said:


> excellent - will pop down there again soon


 
Can't say I've been there myself for a few months, but all the excitement about The Crown and Anchor in Brixton made me think about the Wenlock and there we are. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Radar (Sep 8, 2012)

Dropped into the wenlock for couple of pints before 1234, and ended up in there all sodding day. Just crawled out in time for the Buzzcocks, then crawled back there again until closing time 

Beer is still as excellent as ever, they still make those cracking butties (black pud butty FTW) and it looks like they've even ran a duster around the place in the last couple of months.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Sep 8, 2012)

Reduced price, at last. There's only one way to celebrate.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YD8AZ6/ref=pe_30401_31679991_pe_vfe_dt2


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2013)

Has the pub gone for good now?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2013)

Ol Nick said:


> Can't say I've been there myself for a few months, but all the excitement about The Crown and Anchor in Brixton made me think about the Wenlock and there we are. Let us know how you get on.


  haven't managed to pop down yet


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 4, 2013)

Allegedly, yes, as of yesterday.


----------



## George & Bill (Mar 4, 2013)

wtf? info?


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 4, 2013)

Apparently the staff have been made redundant.   I  haven't spoken to them personally though. I thought it was closing for a refurbishment.


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2013)

Off Facebook:


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2013)

From their website:


> The Wenlock Arms Tweets Here!
> Facebook
> Moving to a new website soon.... thewenlockarms.com
> Closing down Sunday 3rd March 2013 for refurbishment...
> The Elasticated Waste Bandwill be playing on Sunday 3rd March evening at the closing down party!


There's been no tweets/FB updates since Feb 4th.


----------



## Radar (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh FFS, not again.. I was in the old fountain on Friday and considered lurching across the road for a couple. Shame I didn't if it's gone down the crapper.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 4, 2013)

This closure's been on the cards for ages, but that still doesn't make it any easier to deal with when it finally happens. As well on line, keep an eyeout for future issues of the London Drinker in CAMRA-friendly pubs, whey'll almost certainly run a well informed feature. Not that that will get it repopened 

I have some hugely fond memories of the Wenlock. In its heyday it was up there with the very best ale pubs in London ....


----------



## George & Bill (Mar 5, 2013)

Sources claiming to be the new owner of the pub say it is now being refurbished, prior to re-opening at a date as yet unset. They say the emphasis on beer will remain, possibly even with th addition of new pumps, and that it'll be managed by the landlord of the new owner's local in Highgate. If that local in Highgate turns out to be the Southampton, then the new Wenlock should be an establishment of some pedigree as far as the ale goes, although whether it'll have anything to match the anarchic old-time vibe of the old version, we'll see...


----------



## George & Bill (Mar 5, 2013)

As an aside, I was told that upstairs is being made into flats. Does this ever really work? Could it be a scheme engineered to fail and thus help secure PP for conversion of the whole building?


----------



## Hollis (Mar 6, 2013)

slowjoe said:


> Sources claiming to be the new owner of the pub say it is now being refurbished, prior to re-opening at a date as yet unset. They say the emphasis on beer will remain, possibly even with th addition of new pumps, and that it'll be managed by the landlord of the new owner's local in Highgate. If that local in Highgate turns out to be the Southampton, then the new Wenlock should be an establishment of some pedigree as far as the ale goes, although whether it'll have anything to match the anarchic old-time vibe of the old version, we'll see...


 
Still wont' be the same.. the Wenlock was probably the only place in London you could generally sit around in imagining in was still 1940 with ease.


----------



## George & Bill (Mar 6, 2013)

Wasn't saying it would be the same, was I?


----------



## Stash (Mar 7, 2013)

slowjoe said:


> As an aside, I was told that upstairs is being made into flats. Does this ever really work? Could it be a scheme engineered to fail and thus help secure PP for conversion of the whole building?


 Seems to have worked alright at the Pembury Tavern, apart from they can't have music on now.


----------



## George & Bill (Mar 7, 2013)

Stash said:


> Seems to have worked alright at the Pembury Tavern, apart from they can't have music on now.


 
Last time I went to the Wenlock, it was rammed with all types, an a quartet of red-faced old geezers were playing jazz/blues with a level of enthusiasm I have rarely seen. If someone wanted to walk between the band and the punters, the latter had to squeeze back.

I guess that sort of thing wont feature in the new place...


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2013)

slowjoe said:


> Sources claiming to be the new owner of the pub say it is now being refurbished, prior to re-opening at a date as yet unset. They say the emphasis on beer will remain, possibly even with th addition of new pumps, and that it'll be managed by the landlord of the new owner's local in Highgate. If that local in Highgate turns out to be the Southampton, then the new Wenlock should be an establishment of some pedigree as far as the ale goes, although whether it'll have anything to match the anarchic old-time vibe of the old version, we'll see...


The owner of the Jolly Butchers in Stokie, owns the Wrestler's Arms in Highgate -  and a few other pubs - I'll see if i can find out if he's the new guvnor - it is his sort of project - he also owns The Rose and Crown in Stokie, the Brownswood, nr Finsbury Park ,and a pub in Brixton - Crown and Castle?

Have texted him to see


----------



## Winot (Mar 7, 2013)

marty21 said:


> <snip> and a pub in Brixton - Crown and Castle?



The Crown and Anchor.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2013)

Winot said:


> The Crown and Anchor.


I keep getting that one wrong , Crown and Castle makes more sense to me anyway, it isn't him, he knows the other landlord though


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 7, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> This closure's been on the cards for ages, but that still doesn't make it any easier to deal with when it finally happens. As well on line, keep an eyeout for future issues of the London Drinker in CAMRA-friendly pubs, whey'll almost certainly run a well informed feature. Not that that will get it repopened
> 
> I have some hugely fond memories of the Wenlock. In its heyday it was up there with the very best ale pubs in London ....


 we had a really good class war social there about 10 years ago


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 7, 2013)

marty21 said:


> I keep getting that one wrong , Crown and Castle makes more sense to me anyway, it isn't him, he knows the other landlord though


 you're thinking of the auld crown and castle in dalston


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> you're thinking of the auld crown and castle in dalston


there's a pub/hotel in Suffolk as well - but surely Crown goes better with Castle than Anchor?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 7, 2013)

marty21 said:


> there's a pub/hotel in Suffolk as well - but surely Crown goes better with Castle than Anchor?


 as long as it serves beer, brandy and whisky it's ok by me


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> as long as it serves beer, brandy and whisky it's ok by me


pretty sure it will do that


----------



## IC3D (Mar 7, 2013)

Glad its not disappearing I go when my friend is moored up in Angel, about once a year. Had some good sessions there, interesting crowd


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 7, 2013)

Cheers for this slowjoe ...




slowjoe said:


> Sources claiming to be the new owner of the pub say it is now being refurbished, prior to re-opening at a date as yet unset. They say the emphasis on beer will remain, possibly even with th addition of new pumps, and that it'll be managed by the landlord of the new owner's local in Highgate. If that local in Highgate turns out to be the Southampton, then the new Wenlock should be an establishment of some pedigree as far as the ale goes, although whether it'll have anything to match the anarchic old-time vibe of the old version, we'll see...


 
This is unexpectedly positive news. Positive compared to shutting up shop completely, anyway ...



Pickman's model said:


> we had a really good class war social there about 10 years ago


 
Can well believe that!


----------



## Hollis (Mar 10, 2013)

slowjoe said:


> Wasn't saying it would be the same, was I?


 
No, indeed you weren't.


----------



## Radar (Mar 28, 2013)

Website claiming "OPENING BY THE END OF APRIL 2013"


----------

